# Regular Annual Saver Account in Anglo



## Rocio (5 Nov 2009)

Hi, I have never posted before and I am not very versed in financial matters, so I wonder could any of you give me some advise re. savings.

I was thinking of putting away a regular amount each month and the best deal seems to be the 5% offered by Anglo. I know Anglo, as well as all the other Irish banks is covered by the government guarantee scheme, but with all the scandals about the bank coming out over the last few months, I feel a bit uneasy about this bank. So, my question is: would my money be as safe with Anglo as with any other Irish bank? Thanks!


----------



## callybags (5 Nov 2009)

Anglo is now owned 100% by the Irish government, so is probably the safest of all the banks.

I would have no hesitation in lodging money with them.


----------



## Rocio (5 Nov 2009)

That's great callybags, thanks very much for the advise!


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2009)

The safest banks would probably be Northern Rock and Rabo. 

As suggested above, your Anglo deposit is 100% Irish state guaranteed.


----------



## Gautama (9 Nov 2009)

100% guaranteed until the end of September 2010.  After that, who knows?  It may revert back to 100% guaranteed up to a limit of 100k.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2009)

Gautama said:


> after that, who knows? .



As things currently stand, from October 1st 2010, the Irish Deposit Protection scheme only kicks back in. This protects the first 100,000 EUR.


----------



## clocon (10 Nov 2009)

*continue on with anglo? advice please*

hi 
i invested 50 k last year with Anglo at a rate of 6% for 1 yr fixed. The term is up on the 20th. After carefully reading bestbuys etc, it looks like anglo is my best bet for another yr fixed at 3.60%......however i'm still very nervous of Anglo despite govermnent gaurantees etc....am i over thinking this or what? any advice appreciated...also have 50 k ready to mature with investec which was on their 5.60 rate for 1 yr....not liking what they are offering rate wise now...but want to try spread the money around....am a novice at this and very very nervous after taking afew hard financial hits last august/sept...(like the rest of the world i suppose).....
thanks in advance


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2009)

*Re: continue on with anglo? advice please*

Hi Clocon,

Anglo are are state bank and your deposit is 100% Irish state guaranteed. 

How much more security do you want? 

Non Irish deposit protection? If you worry about the risk of Irish default then choose a non Irish based bank.

If safety is your main concern then choose Northern Rock.


----------



## OPTIMUM (10 Nov 2009)

Can we merge this into the similar thread above?


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2009)

Threads merged.


----------



## OPTIMUM (13 Nov 2009)

Irish independent reports today that rate is moving to 4pct from Monday. One year fixed rate down to 3.5pct also.


----------



## theresa1 (13 Nov 2009)

Is this the orderly wind down we here off -just keep cutting rates and get rid of Customer's.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2009)

The gradual reduction in Anglo's rates continues.

I will wait until there is official confirmation before I update the best buys. 

The Independent article is here: http://www.independent.ie/business/world/anglo-cuts-rate--on-saver-account-1941184.html


----------



## LLDLY (16 Nov 2009)

[broken link removed]

Looks like they've done it


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2009)

Yeah, the best buys are updated.


----------



## OPTIMUM (5 Dec 2009)

According to their website, [broken link removed]
there is a closing date for applications to open this account - 30th December 2009.  With the ECB +2% guarantee for 1 year, its worth grabbing it


----------



## Lightning (5 Dec 2009)

Good spot, I will add the closing date to the best buys thread.

The gradual removal of Anglo products continues.


----------

